# Why did you neuter that beautiful dog-are you stupid?



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

It happened AGAIN, I was walking my dogs and a man pulled his pick up truck over and said to me, is your GS a male? I said yes and he proceeded to tell me that he had a bitch and her dad is a K9 and that my dog was a big beautiful boy and then he gave me his address and told me to bring my dog by to breed with his girl. I proudly responded, He is neutered, he was neutered a couple months ago. This man became upset with me and told me that I had made a big mistake, how could I have neutered that beautiful dog? He basically said that I was stupid and then got back into his truck and slammed the door! Whatever! I know that I made the right choice.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have had someone pull over in their car and ask me when my dogs are going to have puppies. It was weird. I don't know how he knew that I had a male and a female (the male was a long-coated foster dog)! I called out that they're both fixed and won't be having any puppies ever.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm getting that a lot with Stosh- he's 17 mos now and I'm having him neutered this summer while he's on a break from herding. I too have had people ask if I want to breed him. Even my husband, in a weak moment, said 'maybe we should see if the breeder wants to use him'. He's a great dog but certainly not one to further the cause.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I had the same dude pull over twice and ask me if Molly was spayed. He wanted to breed his long coated male(I have seen him he is really handsome) to Molly. But I have never been told I was stupid for fixing my dogs.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Last year my husband had agreed to breed Brutus, but I stepped in and said NO! Because Brutus has had so many behavior issues that I would never permit him to be bred and produce little replicates that could very likely end up being taken to the dog pound when the new owner doesn't want to deal with all of it. My husband did not want Brutus neutered, he thought that it was cruel and that Brutus who had overcome so many fear issues would turn into a big sissy. Well, I waited till my boy was 2 and then I just went ahead and had it done. Boy was the hubby upset with me when he found out and then Brutus went on to have a complication from the surgery (some of you may remember my neutering nightmare thread). BUT Brutus did not become "wimpy" after the surgery. The only change we noticed was that he became dog aggressive for a while afterwards, but I think it was hormonal because he is doing much better with other dogs now.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was visciously accused of wanting my dogs to die of cancer for not having neutered my then 12 month old pup. LOL! 

She is actually lucky she did not get me in a windy mood, or she would have gotten an earful.

The choice to neuter/spay or not is the owner's and neither is better than the other. And neither indicates that you WILL breed the dog. The choice to breed the dog or not is also the owner's. I do not like people calling people stupid for whichever they choose. I may not agree with that choice for various reasons, and if someone is asking, I might offer my opinion on the topic, but I think that using derogatory terms, like stupid, selfish, BYB, moron, and or ignorant, with regards to an individual is usually not going to win anyone over to your point of view. 

I think that speaking in general about what constitutes different types of breeders is also unhelpful, but using various terms to describe less than desirable practices in general is ok, for example, repeating a breeding that had produced MegaE or DM is selfish or people who are breeding specifically for color alone are generally BYBs.

I really just do not like name calling in general, especially name calling that suggests an individual is stupid or ignorant.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

People ask me all the time if i breed my dogs with eachother because they're beautiful and a male and female... One happens to be a lab and the other a GSD though lol


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I had ordered pizza and when the guy arrived I put Sage in his crate. Sage started barking and the guy asked what kind of dog it was. I told him he was a german shepherd. Then the guy asked me how much I charged for a stud fee...without ever actually seeing Sage. So now anytime Sage barks my friend starts going on about what a fine example of the breed he is.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

UGH! I am so tired of the breeding debate lately. Not on the board in real life. My mother in law was all over me when I said I wouldn't breed Jinx. My husband sided with his mother and is BEYOND ticked that I don't want to breed Jinx. I kept telling him she's great but not breed worthy and if I were EVER to breed a dog (which I wouldn't far too much work to do it right I'll leave it to the professionals) that the dog would have to be over 2 be health tested OFA'd and titled which he said he understood and would be happy to do but even with all of that I still don't think Jinx should be bred just my opinion. He claims his parents want one and he knows some guys he works with that would want a pup I can't seem to get him to understand the problem with selling to family and friends and how many do not come through when the pups are born and certainly how many back out when they don't realize they aren't free since they have an "in" with the "breeder" I originally wanted to leave Jinx intact until at least 2 yrs old but I'm really really REALLY thinking about fixing her early.

Glad I'm not the only one having these issues with people, I've even been approached a few times at the dog park... she's 6 months old folks back off her!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Let Chris have a talk with your hubby and his mother.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

We've been stopped many times and asked if we wanted to breed Echo. My answer, like Brutus' mom's anwswer: a proud, "No, she's been spayed." I never intended to breed her, although many UKC folks have told me I could easily have finished a championship on her. Finding out when she was only 4 that she has HD validates my decision not to breed her. Although her temperament, outward structure, and coat are correct, I would NEVER want to pass on the HD risk factor.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> ... Then the guy asked me how much I charged for a stud fee...without ever actually seeing Sage. ...


and then you looked him up and down and..... raised an eyebrow :shocked: :wild: :rofl:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Davey Benson said:


> and then you looked him up and down and..... raised an eyebrow :shocked: :wild: :rofl:


Too funny!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:rofl: but seriously no..eww  :laugh:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I must have an ugly dog because no ones ever asked if i wanted to breed lucy with their dog. Sorry luce... no one wants your offspring.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was at dog park once with both of my dogs and this couple was dead serious about wanting a pup from Molly and Tanner and said it was a shame we weren't breeding them. I told to go to the animal shelter.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I hadn't had Sasha but like a month and my 18yo cousin came over and was right in Sasha's face going, "You're such a pretty girl. You just need to find you a man and have some pretty babies." She said this in annoying baby talk mind you. I was like, "Nope. No babies for this girl. Rescues spay and neuter the animals before they adopt them out. Besides, I would never have an unspayed female." She then told Sasha how sad it was that she wouldn't get to be a momma. I just bit my tongue and rolled my eyes. Knowing Sasha as I do now, besides the many not an excellent representative of the breed reasons, I can honestly say that Sasha is all about Sasha. Having pups would just cramp her style lol!!!


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

I got a ton of "opinions" when we were getting close to neutering Josh. Everyone wants to make you feel like you don't know what's best for your dog. After the deed was done I had to explain a thousand times what "cryptorchid" orchid meant, then they didn't know why passing that on would be such a big deal.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Layla's breeder contacted me after I'd got her and was gobsmacked that I'd had her spayed. I think she thought she could continue the line through her. That said there are times now that I wish that I had part of her in an offspring.


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

I get stopped in the street with my foster and asked when I am going to breed her, because they really want a GSD pup, but no one ever says anything when I tell them she is spayed.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

....all examples of why we have such an animal epidemic in this country. 
Try working at an animal event for the day....(at a RESCUE BOOTH nonetheless)...the breeding stories are endless..."hey...love this breed...I'm breeding now! I'm going to breed! Isn't she great...I'm going to breed her to my brother's GSD! Can we breed with one of your dogs? We've had x number of litters! They honestly talk about it with pride and see nothing wrong with it...even telling rescues. Don't even realize they they are part of the problem and big reason we have to be there in the first place. You try and educate..and it just doesn't register with most....you come home numb and totally drained.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> I must have an ugly dog because no ones ever asked if i wanted to breed lucy with their dog. Sorry luce... no one wants your offspring.


I was just thinking the same thing! I have never been asked if I was going to breed Raven or any of my fosters.



Myamom said:


> Try working at an animal event for the day....(at a RESCUE BOOTH nonetheless)...the breeding stories are endless.


So true. We've had a backyard GSD breeder come up to us to check out our dogs and then tried to hand us a card in case we knew anyone looking for puppies!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have been asked if I would stud Sinister out. 

I have also had friends, family and co workers ask me if I can breed him so they can have a puppy.

One of my co workers has a GSD and wants another one. When I told her that I was going to get a female GSD puppy next year she said "Oh, are you going to breed them? I would like a puppy." I said no and that he is neutered and she looked shocked and asked why.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have had several people ask about buying one of my pups. First question is how much. I usually just say they are sold, without getting into a conversation I would get heated about. (Probably why I still have three of them LOL) No one has ever asked to breed to Yoko, but then we dont go many places where there arent responcible dog owners. If it comes up, I usually throw the shelter card in there, and how many purebreds are 'dumped' as a convienence.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

You get yelled out for neutering your male & I get yelled at for keeping mine intact:crazy:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I used to get the: "What???? You spayed her???!!!! You coulda made alot of money!!" 
more times than I could count. The saddest one was my eleven year old nephew. (Guess where he heard that one...parents not dog people)
You know, I'm dirt poor and I still wouldn't use my companion to bolster my bank account.

Now, it's easy...
I respond that Alice has seizures and anyone that breeds a dog knowing that there is a problem should be castrated themselves.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> I must have an ugly dog because no ones ever asked if i wanted to breed lucy with their dog. Sorry luce... no one wants your offspring.


You probably just hang out with a more circumspect group of people who know to mind their own business.
Wherever I take Abby people stop me and say, " What a beautiful dog!" But very few ever discuss breeding.
At the dog park there is another young female that is definitely pet quality and she is going to be bred. This dog has every flaw in the book, including questionable temperament but the owner wants to breed her to a husky.
You can cure ignorance but you can't cure stupidity.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> You can cure ignorance but you can't cure stupidity


Sure you can....you just need a rolling pin, cast iron skillet, or MAD Magazines snappy comebacks.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I've been asked a few times. Nope, she is spayed.

One person was working really hard to get me to breed her and give him a puppy. Then it turned into, if you ever need to rehome her........


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

people are so ridiculous! How rude of them to inflict their ignorant opinions on you! 

Atleast he said your dog is beautiful LOL


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Courtney said:


> You get yelled out for neutering your male & I get yelled at for keeping mine intact:crazy:


We just can't win either way can we?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Caledon said:


> I've been asked a few times. Nope, she is spayed.
> 
> One person was working really hard to get me to breed her and give him a puppy. Then it turned into, if you ever need to rehome her........


I find that so insulting when someone says that. There's this man who lives about half a mile down the road from me, and he got his GS around the same time that we got Brutus. Brutus's ears stood up before his dogs, and Brutus filled out faster and this man would always walk by and stare at him and compliment him. When Brutus was about 7 months old, this man said to me us, if you ever want to get rid of him, I'd be happy to take him. I felt INSULTED that he would insinuate the I'd want to "get rid" of my dog. We told him that wasn't going to happen. Later on, I thought that I should have told him that if he ever wanted to get rid of his dog, I'd also be happy to take him.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Dang, and I've had people say both things about Lukas, although not so rudely, they just seem disapointed when I say I'm going to neuter him, or say "That's a shame, he's beautiful." I've been waiting until he was 2 and now that he is I will. 

I've had other's look at him when he's in his dog aggressive state and mutter "That dog should be neutered."
And one time While I was working in a vet clinic and somebody had brought it up, they freaking Jumped my **** because he was not neutered. I just say it's not an inconvenience for me and he'll never produce a litter because I am RESPONSIBLE about it. Of course, it's impossible to argue with them because most of them were set in their ways on the opinion to spay/neuter.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Gunner just got neutered last week. I figure his neuter certificate will look great prominently displayed on the wall next to his championship certificates.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i have a mixed shelter dog that is about 6 years old now at my dads house, when i was still in high school we took willie to the store, dad went in and i stayed in the car. some guy in a pickup truck stopped his car next to mine and asked if he could have my dog right then and there... that was a very just disturbing moment. when we adopt, we do it for a lifetime. we love willie, he is really cute, (collie chow shepherd mix) i can't believe this guy. 
as for breeding my pup, not going to happen. Not only do i want to keep her from overpopulating the earth with more puppies, im required to because i have limited registration. The only thing is i have so many people tell me a million different things about spaying her. some say at first heat, some say you can do it as early as 2 months and others say wait til 2 years. gosh its confusing! maybe we should just get a chastity belt


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I actually am not surprised if people are interested in Bianca being bred because the only reason she never was is due to pyometra and I usually just explain that if people ask (although I get my dogs spayed anyway.)
She was originally sold on a breeding contract to her original owner and actually if she had not developed pyometra and needed to be spayed I wouldn't even have her now. Worked out great for me since I got a dog who was already OFA'd and had previous training in several areas, etc...

When people would ask me about breeding my Golden I was always a little surprised as she really did not look like a typical Golden at all (more like field/hunting lines but most people never heard of them.) In her case I think it was usually because she was such a nice and well-behaved dog. With her I generally would explain to people that she was a stray so I have no idea of her history (and she was already spayed) and people would be sad or upset that she was spayed. Once she had developed DJD and spondylosis I would explain that to people as to why it would not have been a good idea to breed her but they just don't get it.

When I was a kid we used to have a somewhat aggressive (snappy) small mixed breed, her mother was a "cockapoo" owned by a family friend and the father who knows, maybe terrier mix. Anyway I once had someone offer me $800 for her when I was walking her! Really weird!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

See, if you are admonishing someone for having an intact dog, you are fighting the good fight, you are keeping more people from having oops litters, you are reducing the number of active testicles in the world, and you can feel PROUD of your standing up and being counted. 

But if you say "what a shame" about a dog having been neutered, well, then you are some type of Ogre - puppy mill/BYB backer, and everyone should feel insulted. 

If you actually breed your dog, well, then you are so low on the social scale, some where in amongst the ex-cons, welfare recipients, and fat people. In fact, the government should come along and take your dog away from you because you are such a low-life. 

I feel (but don't say) that it is a shame when people tell me their adolescent dog is neutered because I believe it may not now reach its potential and it may be more likely to have serious health issues, not because it is removed from the gene pool. But even if that IS what people are thinking, hey take it as a complement on your dog, not an insult. You do not have to make excuses or point out faults. 

The decision to spay or neuter is neutral. No one should feel ashamed of doing so or not doing so. No one should feel proud of doing so or not doing so. It is not a rite of passage, it does not make you a responsible dog owner.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

juliejujubean said:


> i have a mixed shelter dog that is about 6 years old now at my dads house, when i was still in high school we took willie to the store, dad went in and i stayed in the car. some guy in a pickup truck stopped his car next to mine and asked if he could have my dog right then and there... that was a very just disturbing moment. when we adopt, we do it for a lifetime. we love willie, he is really cute, (collie chow shepherd mix) i can't believe this guy.
> as for breeding my pup, not going to happen. Not only do i want to keep her from overpopulating the earth with more puppies, im required to because i have limited registration. The only thing is i have so many people tell me a million different things about spaying her. some say at first heat, some say you can do it as early as 2 months and others say wait til 2 years. gosh its confusing! maybe we should just get a chastity belt


Unless you have a spay/neuter clause in your contract, a limited registration does NOT require spay/neuter. It does mean that if you produce puppies with her they will not be able to be registered, and honest people would honor the breeder's intent on the pup not being used for breeding.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber is only 6 months old and I have been getting this kind of comment for about 2 months now. Except it is usually "when are you going to breed HIM?" and then I mention she is a girl and there will be no puppies, and I get "WHY NOT??" or "this is the most gorgeous shepherd I have seen! Why no puppies?" or, last week, "oh my God! WHY would you spay this dog?? Oh my God!" really people...


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol Shawn glad I'm not alone in my 6 month old being propositioned! 

When I start asking WHY they care or want me to breed her I get because "I want a puppy" I tell them I have a number to a great breeder and they ask what they breed I say working lines and get "I don't want a dog to work I just want a pet" Its the same darn genes as Jinx what the heck do you think she'd produce?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

hmm, ive never had anyone get upset like that over my dog being spayed. I did have a friend of my ex's who wanted to bread to my Bailey girl, but he didnt get upset when I told her she was spayed.


----------



## Zenny (May 19, 2011)

I have alot of mixed feelings on this subject, but overall I think each person has to do what is right for them and their family. It's a personal matter, and I think every situation is different and every dog is different. 

I don't believe that fixing an animal makes someone a "better person". If everybody takes on this attitude, our pets would go extinct. But I think people need to be responsible if they aren't going to fix them and have the proper kenneling etc. needed as to prevent unnecessary/unwanted puppies. 

I also believe though if they are going to get fixed it should be after the animal has fully developed.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Zenny said:


> I also believe though if they are going to get fixed it should be after the animal has fully developed.


I agree, waiting until the animal is mature is very important.


----------

